# Downhill version of the Schwinn Homegrown



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

I didn't know they made these. CL find.

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bik/2418513557.html


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Now people can correct me here, as this is a distant memory and not entirely accurate. But this isn't the DH version, there was a 4in and a 6in (DH) and they were just versions of the Yeti Lawwil's that came in 4,6 and 8 inch... I think... (i think the yeti 4 WAS a DH version, but by the time they made the schwin one, the 6 was the DH one and the 4 was just a FS bike.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

mik_git said:


> Now people can correct me here, as this is a distant memory and not entirely accurate. But this isn't the DH version, there was a 4in and a 6in (DH) and they were just versions of the Yeti Lawwil's that came in 4,6 and 8 inch... I think... (i think the yeti 4 WAS a DH version, but by the time they made the schwin one, the 6 was the DH one and the 4 was just a FS bike.


The three I know of were named after engines:

4 Banger (in this thread)
Straight Six
Straight Eight

All were named for travel and, like other Homegrowns, one or two have "factory" models, likely with better main triangle tubing. 4 Banger wasn't a downhill bike - it was an "all mountain" bike. Straight six and eight were likely the downhill bikes, and I don't think they were sold in the same year(s).

These three had a Lawwill suspension design (see bottom link to Yeti equivalent bike) and some, if not all, of these were built with Yeti - no idea where - during their Schwinn ownership period.

Bikepedia has lots of info:

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/...nd=Schwinn&Model=Homegrown+4+Banger&Type=bike

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/...=Schwinn&Model=Homegrown Straight 8&Type=bike

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=1999&Brand=Yeti&Model=Lawwill+DH-8&Type=bike


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

That is a 4 Banger, I had one last year-nice bike, but not the downhill version, which was the Straight Eight. Here is a pic. of mine.


----------



## 18hands (May 28, 2010)

*Straight 6*

I have a Straight 6 trouble is that fox stopped making the rear suspension. Not sure what front suspension I should get for it to match the rear.


----------



## FairfaxPat (Jan 29, 2008)

Pretty much any good 6 inch travel fork will work fine-if you notice the pic of my old 2000 4-Banger, it has a 2005 Fox Vanilla 5 inch travel fork on it. It worked fine, just slowed down the steering a little bit because of the slacker head angle, but that improved the feel for the high speed downhill runs.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

This is the DH version (Straight 8). 50 pounds of Bassboat red goodness. They were made by Yeti at the time.










I'm pretty sure I have the head tube in the garage. The rest of the front triangle went in the recycle bin.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

There's a kid I see around town riding a yellow Straight 6 with a Boxxer. The perfect townie.:nonod:


----------



## Bellsy (Nov 7, 2009)

DFA said:


> This is the DH version (Straight 8). 50 pounds of Bassboat red goodness. They were made by Yeti at the time.


FYI, the 'Bassboat' colors are the sparkle versions that graced the Homegrown models untill 1999. The 2000-> frames were just normal paint or anodized.



DFA said:


> I'm pretty sure I have the head tube in the garage. The rest of the front triangle went in the recycle bin.


I'm not supprised with those forks!! 

Also, just to clarify.
All of the 4inch travel bikes (Schwinn 4-bangers) were marketed as XC/AM bikes. 
The Yeti Lawwill DH4 with the pull shock is the only DH bike, which as someone posted above became obsolete when the DH/Straight 6 came in, so they were mainly used for Duel Slalom.
I'm trying to find a Yeti DH4 atm if anyone knows of one for sale.

There were 2 variants of the 6inch travel bike. 
The Schwinn/Yeti 6in bikes with a pull shock from 96-98 were the DH race bikes, made by Yeti.
The yellow Straight 6 with the carbon swingarm from 2001 was built by Schwinn and marketed as a AM bike.

There were also 2 variants of the 8inch travel DH race bike sold by both Yeti and Schwinn.
The pull shock version from 99-01, and the push shock version from 01-03. These were all made by Yeti.

The push shock version of the Yeti DH-8 went on to become the Yeti DH-9 in 2003->


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

DFA, your Audi? way cool!!!!!!!


----------



## davis trouble (Feb 1, 2008)

Small sized Schwinn 4 Banger








Schwinn 4 Banger








Schwinn Straight 6








Schwinn Straight 8 pull-shock








Schwinn Straight 8 pull-shock with linkage








Schwinn Straight 8 push-shock








Yeti DH-8 Pull-shock








Yeti DH-8 Pull-shock with linkage








Yeti DH-9








Yeti DH-9 Hydroformed


----------



## kimbruess (Nov 4, 2011)

Some nice Schwinn bikes!!


----------



## YUNOrideBike (May 30, 2012)

*my down hill ride*

pulled mine out of storage this year. Im thinking about a off season complete tear down and paint the frame flat black.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

YUNOrideBike said:


> pulled mine out of storage this year. Im thinking about a off season complete tear down and paint the frame flat black.


Hate to see that happen. The factory paint on those is nice. Cool ride.


----------



## Bellsy (Nov 7, 2009)

YUNOrideBike said:


> Im thinking about a off season complete tear down *and paint the frame flat black*.


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :nono:


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Schwinn did make a Straight-6 DH bike that predated the Straight-8. I have only seen bass boat painted versions of both of those. Not sure the year it was introduced, but I'm thinking 1997 or so. Then around 2001 or so, they also made a Straight-6 AM bike. I think they were yellow and shared the same architecture as the red 2000 4-Banger that began this thread. I owned a '99 and '00 4-Bangers; the '00 I converted to 6" rear travel. I loved that bike but broke the frame eventually. 

Here's a picture of my buddy's Straight-6 DH bike in bass boat. THat may be a Boxxer 151. I believe these are Yeti made.


----------



## Bellsy (Nov 7, 2009)

Yep.

The Straight 6's were offered as a framekit in 97, then complete in 98, and all were either the BB Red/Gold as above or BB Blue . The 6's were superseded by the BB Gold/Black Straight 8 in 99.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Here are my '99 and '00 4-Bangers. After I converted them to 6" travel bikes (note the coil shock in some photos), I liked to call them "Straight-64-Bangers". Ironically, I received the BB painted '99 as a crash replacement from Schwinn for the '00 frame I broke. I never liked the way it rode and sold it shortly after.


----------



## DECIM8 (Jul 13, 2011)

Still ride my 4 banger when I do more AM riding than my HT 29er can handle. Its still a solid bike for certain riding.

I'm using a Straight 6 Vanilla R rear shock as well. For giggles I tried swapping back to the stock air shock and it was horrible. I have a 4 banger Vanilla shock as well but I prefer the longer travel.

I am looking to sell it though. Just haven't brought myself to list it yet. I'll be a little sad to see it go.


----------

